# The Benefits of Growing Older



## SifuPhil (Jul 9, 2013)

In a hostage situation, you are likely to be released first.
It's harder and harder for ****** harassment charges to stick.
Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
No one expects you to run into a burning building.
People call at 9:00 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?"
People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
There's nothing left to learn the hard way.
Things you buy now won't wear out.
You can buy a compass for the dash of your car.
You can eat dinner at 4:00 PM.  

You can live without sex but not without glasses.
You can't remember the last time you lay on the floor to watch TV.
You consider coffee one of the most important things in life.
You constantly talk about the price of gasoline.
You enjoy hearing about other people's operations.  

You get into a heated argument about pension plans.
You got cable TV for the weather channel.
You have a party and the neighbors don't even realize it.
You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.
You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room.  

You send money to PBS.
You sing along with the elevator music.
You talk about "good grass", and you're referring to someone's lawn.
Your arms are almost too short to read the newspaper.
Your back goes out more than you do.  

Your ears are hairier than your head.
Your eyes won't get much worse.
Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
Your joints are more accurate than the National Weather Service.
Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can't remember them either.
Your supply of brain cells is finally down to a manageable size.


----------



## FishWisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Your list is flawed, Phil. I do _NOT_ send money to PBS. Well, not voluntarily, that is. But they do get some of my $$ via threat of confiscation or imprisonment using the tax code.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for that list, here was me thinkin' that the only thing getting old is better than is not getting old.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> ...here was me thinkin' that the only thing getting old is better than is not getting old.



Lol Diwundrin, I know just what you're saying!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2013)

> People call at 9:00 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?"



I resemble that remark..hehe


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 10, 2013)

Number 26, thankfully, doesn't apply to me. I don't know of anyone who donates to PBS.


----------

